# Rollback Safari 3.x to 2.x?



## agcereniv (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi folks!

I am new to Macs, and have a Mac Book Pro with Leopard. It was gotten for my job, and I do have to admit I rather like it.

One problem, though. Not everyone likes it.

Specifically, the Aprimo marketing approval software for one of our clients.

Not that they don't like Macs, but it doesn't like Safari 3.x. Nor does it like Firefox. It does like IE, but I can't get that for Mac.

I was told today it does like Safari 2.x. Great! A solution.

But I don't know how to roll back to that, or uninstall my 3.x version of it and then install that instead.

Help?

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you can't. safari 3 is the only one that works in leopard (as far as I know, as it came out with leopard). you can enable the debug menu, and then tell safari 3 to act like safari 2. the easest way is to download tinkertool and enable the debug menu via its safari settings tab.


----------



## agcereniv (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up!

I downloaded Tinkertool, but the Safari options did not have the option you discussed.

What am I missing? I don't even know how to take a screen shot to show you what it has!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

when you click on the safari icon on the top, make sure the 2nd checkbox is checked, "enable debug menu containing advanced options". now quit safari if its open, and then relaunch it. now on the right of the menus will be one named "debug". the second item in the menu is "user agent". as you click on it, you'll get a list of browsers, just select safari 2.


----------



## BayAreaPM (Sep 27, 2008)

There is a way to add an older version of Safari to your Mac. 

http://michelf.com/projects/multi-safari/

The Safari is installed as a separate application from the main Safari which is integrated into the OS. Safari 2 will run on Leopard and Tiger when Safari has been updated to 3. 

I have tested this with Aprimo and works.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This thread was over 9 months old. Please don't drag old threads back up.


----------

